# Own egg/donor eggs



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all, just looking input from you, whether you lovely ladies have gone through similar situation as mine. Basically we're hoping to go on this journey again of ivf/icsi. Im not getting younger so I’m going to be 42 in June so obviously success rate is pretty much low in age bracket. Im desperate to give my daughter a wee sibling. Also I’m considering using donor egg along with my husband's sperm. My question, is there a criteria that you can go ahead with donor  ie my age? x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I used DE at 34 after several failures with own eggs 

No theres no criteria for having treatment with DE. Its entirely your choice. I'd reached the end of the line with my own eggs and people come to that point at different times. It's a very individual thing but the clinic will provide whatever treatment you wish to have 

Best of luck x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, some clinics limit the age, but here I mean 50-55+. Being in 40+ age bracket, you can decide on what treatment you would like to undergo, and a clinic might recommend choosing various options to increase your chances of getting pregnant. Good luck on your journey x


----------

